# Fish store selling strange gravel? HELP!?



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

So I went in to the local family owned and operated fish store here in town to get some gravel for my new 75 gallon aquarium I was lookin for some natural lookin fine gravel so she said I have a 50lb bag and some 5lb bags of this gravel she shows it to me.well it looked good it was just the kind I was lookin for(smallest gravel without being sand) anyway the 5lb bag was just in a clear bag with no labels. The 50lb bag was in a white paper bag brand called Dolen so I bought it,brought it home and started reading the back of the bag and it says its toxic,do not breathe dust,wear gloves and goggles when using can cause irreversible lung disease and all kinds of crazy stuff so I thought Wtf! So I looked up the brand dolen and found out that they're a sand/gravel company for construction for blasting concrete and stuff so I called up there and ask her about it and she's like i've been using and selling that gravel for 30 years!! I have it in all my tanks in the back! So I'm not sure what I should do...?? Please comment and tell me what you think.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

wear a mask working with it, untill you rinse it anyway


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

If that's what it says TJ no way would i use it. I would take it back with a warning like that
I just googled .it didn't say dolan did it because this is what i found & they deal in sand and gravel

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...moCQBw&usg=AFQjCNGXik6yo0sFfaDv40f1dKFPSVjonQ

If it is this company don't bother complaining, you might get into a punch up lol. 

Seriously though i would'nt use it not with warnings like that


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol yeah it is the dolen sand company...idk I'm just thinkin about tryin aquarium sand instead of gravel...thoughts on sand?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

goldie said:


> I've never used sand TJ so i can't advise there. When i read that i couldn't help laughing but as i said if that was me no way would i put that in with fish, id take it back and get a refund.
> Glad it's not that company and you complained hahaha


I tell you what i did TJ when i was deciding. I googled aquarium gravel then clicked at the top on images
It showed all different types then when you click on the one you want (if you see one) it takes you to the store that sells it


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

I've heard people say once they switched from gravel to sand they would never touch gravel again I've heard its better for bottom feeders and easier to clean because the food and poop stays on top of the sand


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea i've read that too TJ but i suppose i'm so used to gravel. The last lot i got was i think 2 to 4 mm and its soft and fine but whatever you decide i would certainly seal that bag up,you don't want to be inhaling that
What colour have you got in mind or are you going for the natural


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have pool filter sand in my tank and the bag it came from said the same thing. I think the issue is the dust is small enough that you can breath it in and it will get stuck in your lungs like asbestos, and its sharp. Breathing in sand would be bad for your lungs and I believe that is the root of the warning on the bag, like I said my bag of pool filter sand said the same thing. I'd use it if you trust you LFS but thats just me. I would expect you will find that same warning on blasting sand, its C.Y.A. for the sand company. "you didnt tell me not to inhale the sand dust"


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

Wanted a natural look but black or tan sand would probably look good or a mix of the two?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

lol, I just found them look

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...t4H4Dg&usg=AFQjCNGRhDrTHACR8eguTZk4Dmtd7VowBw
Hope this opens because it shows that dolen also deal in Aquarium Gravel
There's me saying 'no way lol' would i put that in but, ive never had Gravel with dust so never seen a warning like that.

Sorry about that but it does appear that as long as you're careful it is safe to put in soooooo if you really like the one you brought?

You know if i'd brought that & seen a warning it would have put me right off too, so up to you but it does say they sell it for Aquariums lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Blasting sand works fine for tanks, Just the dust can be toxic to breath in. Takes a lot of rinsing.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

+1 

I'm a maintainer at a dry wall plant and the gypsum we use comes in rock form and we crush it before it can be used in the board. We have to wear masks when working on the crushing system because if the sprayers that keep the material damp fail it causes a lot of dust. Fine rock dust GENERALLY contains silica which causes all kinds of problems for the respitory system as its fine enough that it can penetrate right into the lungs. When it's wet though there is no dust and its completely safe. I know that this gravel isn't sand but it would still contain a lot of dust from the crushing process that it went through. That's where the warnings on the bag are coming from. Completely tank safe, just wear a mask ir some kind of respitory protection until you get the stuff damp. (Or do what I do with aquarium sand, don't worry about the mask, dump the stuff in what ever you rinsing it in, step back and wait for the dust to clear then get the stuff damp and you don't need to worry about it) safety's my middle name


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also use blasting sand in my tanks, it works just perfect. You do have to rinse it well as its dusty but once rinsed and in tank it looks fantabulous.


----------



## Tjustice (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! You all have been very helpful.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

The warning labels are for using as sand blasting media which would definitely cause dust you wouldn't want to breath.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

JonJonHobbyist said:


> +1
> 
> I'm a maintainer at a dry wall plant and the gypsum we use comes in rock form and we crush it before it can be used in the board. We have to wear masks when working on the crushing system because if the sprayers that keep the material damp fail it causes a lot of dust. Fine rock dust GENERALLY contains silica which causes all kinds of problems for the respitory system as its fine enough that it can penetrate right into the lungs. When it's wet though there is no dust and its completely safe. I know that this gravel isn't sand but it would still contain a lot of dust from the crushing process that it went through. That's where the warnings on the bag are coming from. Completely tank safe, just wear a mask ir some kind of respitory protection until you get the stuff damp. (Or do what I do with aquarium sand, don't worry about the mask, dump the stuff in what ever you rinsing it in, step back and wait for the dust to clear then get the stuff damp and you don't need to worry about it) safety's my middle name


ah Right, now it's clear to me,so when iv'e brought gravel i assume it must have been pre-washed, hence no warning .Thanks


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I purchased a few 50lb bags of red flint gravel. Had the same warnings on it. As already stated once it is wet its safe. I have been using the gravel for over 10 yrs, not dead yet


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

hello foster
using a mask i presume? I can understand jt worrying about that warning, i would if i hadn't seen it before but, also imp i think they should go further with an explanation as to why they print toxic on it.
I don't freak easily but i would need more answers about it and i see another poster has said it contains silicea, i don't know if it says that in the warning.
I did read that some have been affected by just a 'slight' inhalation of the dust so it's screaming out(to me) to be exceptionally careful. I'm not surprised the warning said to use a mask lol


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I washed my gravel outside so the dust wasn't as concentrated. The warnings should be consisered for sure. But don't let it scare you away from using something you like. All people react differently physically to substances. Some people are just more sensitve. I think the main thing with the warning on the gravel is the dust could cause some lung issues if too much dust is inhaled. If proper precautions are taken(mask) it should be fine. Planted tank people use Excel, and it contains a nasty chemical, but we still use it!! Precaution is the main thing.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all for your input.i was thinking about trying sand in my small tank.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

TroyVSC said:


> The warning labels are for using as sand blasting media which would definitely cause dust you wouldn't want to breath.




Breathing the fine dust from stone or sand can give you Silicosis. Do a Google on it if you are interested. I do sandblasting both in a sandblasting box and out in the open. Even though my sandblasting box has a shop vac with a HEPA filter I still wear a respirator. It's the amount of dust that's the problem. The amount of dust you get when handling sand for an aquarium probably won't hurt you but if you want to feel safer wear a paper dust mask.

DLH


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

My blaster sand doesn't looks so good lol. I don't know why but the sand always looks brownish and yellow lol. I can stir it a bit and it wouldlook blackish brown but then it eventually goes back lol. I'm thinking about switching back to pfs but I cant find any close to me


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi Foster, no i won't be using it but now onto the Excel for plant growth. If it contains nasty chemicals do you know what the nasties are and how does anyone take precautions with that.Soooooooooo many questions i know but i would like to learn


 It contains Glutaraldehyde, which is actually a medical cold disinfectant for surgical instruments that cant take heat to sterilize. It is a resiratory distressant, and also irritates the mucus glands, and irritates the eyes. But it makes plants grow in the aquarium, and helps reduce several types of nuisance algae. With proper precautions it is safe to use. I just bought a gallon of Metricide Which is 2.6% Glute. Mix with RO water, and its MUCH cheaper than Excel.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I use a few products that contain warnings as well. Like others mentioned, it's the dust factor. Best way to deal with it is rinsing outside in a 5g bucket. Other than that, no issues and perfectly fine to put in an aquarium. Products like Safe-T-Sorb and Turface are good examples.


----------

